# Yet another stocking question



## Mlingle (Jul 31, 2005)

I got a nice 40 gallon breeding tank (think it is a breeder 36x18x17) given to me about a year ago and finally got around to setting it up about 3 months ago. I fishless cycled it, last spike was little less then a month ago, added enough ammonia 3 times, has been totally gone within about 20 hours so I think I am ready for fish.

Have pretty good lighting, 120 watts, though can change that if needed.
Have sand substrate. A Penguin 350 with bio-wheel. Some live plants in it, will edit with names as I look them up, never been good with plant names all of pretty leafy and soft. One is a floating plant and all seem to grow well with the lighting I have. Also have 2 pieces of driftwood, one larger one and a small one, have a half coconut (sp?) cave, and a nice little rock cave. Have a nice heater, dont remember brand but is something like 150watt, seems to maintain temp just fine, without heater water is a constant 74, heater has no problem keeping it 80+ so should be fine for most fish. Think I covered everything, but if you have any questions about set up will try to answer it.

On to the question, well two of them actually.
First is pretty easy, Does anyone know a good fish store in the South Bend, IN area? 

Other question is what kind of fish to put in the tank. Would prefer schooling fish, brighter and flashier the better. Also would like to get a dwarf gourami for it, so would need to be fish they get along with, any help would be much appreciated. Dont have a lot of experiance with anything but guppies, mollies, and swordtails. So looking to move away from those and try something new.

Small aside on gouramis, do they get along with different species of gourami?

Thanks in advance for the help,
Michael


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

1) no sry  

2) Um, I came across some Tetras that would look nice. They were called Flame von rio tetras...they were very colorful and would loook amazing in a nice school. There aren't really any good pics of them on the internet, they look better in person. Another fish is the rummy nose tetra. They are really neat! I had a huge school of them and it was awesome...they have a red head and checkerboard fins. There is also the black neon tetra, it looks like they glow which is cool. Well idk i guess you could mix a lot together...maybe a pair of dwarf cichlids woudl look cool, or and angel.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ashley beat me to the Rummynose, but I'll recommend them anyway. They're not good for cycling tanks, but if yours is ready they'll be great. Most tetras would be a good choice for this tank. Cardinals, Black Neons, neons, Lemons, Rosy, Columbian Red & Blue, Loreto, or Ember tets would be fantastic, and with over 50 species to choose from, tetras are hard to beat. 
Since it's a wide breeder tank, you might want to try Barbs instead. Rosy, Odessa, Ticto, Checkerboard, Gold, Butterfly, or even Cherry barbs will love a tank like yours.
Danios are a longtime favorite, but I'd look for some of the rare types for the added spice.

Gourami species don't get along very well at all.

Whatever you get, make sure that you quarantine them before putting them into this tank. It would be a shame to get a disease in it after all that work.


----------



## Mlingle (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks for the fast advice you two, and nice to meet you. Think I will look around for some nice tetras, both flame and rummynose. Will also take a look at Barbs and Danios. Really appreciate the advice.

Oh and I have a 20g long already cycled for a quarantine tank. VERY good advice that as it is SO easy for one sick fish to infect all of them.

If I ever get a scanner I will be sure to post what the tank looks like when done.

Hehe well off to work, will see you all when I can, though may be up to a week since am loosing my broadband today and have to get a modem so I can go back to /shutter dial up 

Michael


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

how are you cycling the tank?


----------



## Mlingle (Jul 31, 2005)

Planted it all, used a bit of water and gravel from friends well established tank, tossed in a raw shrimp and let nature run it's course, testing just about every other day, sometimes every day til both Ammonia and Nitrites were at 0. Then I tested it by putting in a teaspoon of raw ammonia and tested next day, was totally gone. Did that 3 times, same result. Went through a couple mini spikes in there due to me adding a couple more plants and driftwood. But is all stable now and ready for fish, just gotta decide wich ones to put in


----------

